# Heater Core-Coolant smell



## edgar valverde (May 7, 2001)

I have a 1999 A6 C5 2.8L Quattro.
For some time now I kept getting a little of coolant smell coming out while driving. 
I never had any coolant loss. 
I thought that maybe I had a very small leak at the heater core.

I went ahead and replaced the heater core, which I thought it was going to be a pain, but it was fairly easy to do. Just removing the pedal cluster and basically its right there. 

When I pulled the old one out, I found out that the heater core was intact.

Installed the new one, new seals, new metal clamps, bleed the system. I still get a coolant smell out of the dashboard, but its not coming from the vents. 
I ran the heat full hot and I cannot smell it thrue the vents. It smells like it was on the dash board area.

Another note...
When the car is at normal temp. If I turn the engine off, like to get out and do an errand for 5 or 10 min. When I come back and turn the key on, the temp gauge show its slightly hotter than the middle. 
As soon as I start the car it drops down to the middle normal area.

Does anybody had something like this happen to you?

Could it sound like a very small head gasket issue?

I installed the engine about 2 years ago with new water pump, new thermostat..seals, timing belt..the works... 

I might just use one of those block seal bottles if the head gasket is failing. 
Engine runs good, no misfires, great power...

I am kind of frustrated, because the smell still is present even when the heater core was good..


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

The only time I ever got a whiff of coolant in the cabin was every time my head gasket went out in my POS Lumina.


----------



## RS6*VOLCANO*MICA (Nov 21, 2010)

*heater core hoses*

it might just be a leak in the hoses


----------



## RS6*VOLCANO*MICA (Nov 21, 2010)

*Anyone know a good website to buy replacement heater core hoses*

Anyone know a good website to buy replacement heater core hoses


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

edgar valverde said:


> Another note...
> When the car is at normal temp. If I turn the engine off, like to get out and do an errand for 5 or 10 min. When I come back and turn the key on, the temp gauge show its slightly hotter than the middle.
> As soon as I start the car it drops down to the middle normal area.
> 
> Does anybody had something like this happen to you?


My 2.8l does this. I think mine is a faulty fan control module. I haven't replaced it yet because it's going to be a bit of a pain since it looks like the front bumper is going to need to come off. If they would've just moved the thing 2" over it would be a breeze.


----------



## edgar valverde (May 7, 2001)

I found the culprit and I am not very happy about it.
I found my headlight switch connector was getting hot due to a bad connection in one of the high amperage wires at the connector. It melted the socket and also my light switch. I was able to smell that during night time, when the light were on. It smelled just like coolant, but in reality it was the plastic melting.

I am now getting a new socket, electrical connector and repair terminals from Audi.

Also I found that the reason that the needle gets a little bit hot is because I believe I have a very very mild head gasket leak.

I did a block test and it came out marginal. 
So I guess i need to do head gaskets on my car.


----------

